# Casting the Gauntlet of Challenge!



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

Would anybody have interest in doing a soap project around a theme and comparing pics of the results?  NOT a contest, just a theme.  I find it helpful to have a way to focus my creativity, and I would also love to see how others interpret it and play on different techniques, colors, etc.  Here's how it would work.  We would agree upon a broad theme for the project, set a deadline for completion (nothing to long and drawn out...a couple of weeks max) and at the end everyone would post comments and pictures of their final results on the thread. Thoughts?


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

They do a soap swap on here where they use a "theme" of using certain EOs or certain additives.  Not sure if that is what you are thinking about.  Or perhaps you want to do something more creative with colors, swirls, embeds or designs?


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

That sounds like a fun idea. I'd totally be in for that.

I have to say though, your thread title makes me want to come up with a clever RPG response, but I haven't had enough coffee yet. Best I can think of is that my mage has +5 to saponification gloves.


----------



## WallFlower (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd love to join! Wether or not I find time between school and work to do it is another story. But I would definitely try. I need something to motivate me to get up off my lazy butt and make more soap.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

It's like a  Soap Picture Swap... I like it


----------



## chicklet (Jan 3, 2013)

I like it too!  I'm in.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 3, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> That sounds like a fun idea. I'd totally be in for that.
> 
> I have to say though, your thread title makes me want to come up with a clever RPG response, but I haven't had enough coffee yet. Best I can think of is that my mage has +5 to saponification gloves.



My pajama bottoms have +3 to lye burns but -7 charisma. :mrgreen:


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

WallFlower said:


> I'd love to join! Wether or not I find time between school and work to do it is another story. But I would definitely try. I need something to motivate me to get up off my lazy butt and make more soap.



Wallflower, to quote Master Yoda 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ4yd2W50No"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ4yd2W50No[/ame]

Just commit.  It'll be fun!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

Gryfonmoon said:


> My pajama bottoms have +3 to lye burns but -7 charisma. :mrgreen:



I figure your burning pajama bottoms are your business.  :silent:


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> They do a soap swap on here where they use a "theme" of using certain EOs or certain additives.  Not sure if that is what you are thinking about.  Or perhaps you want to do something more creative with colors, swirls, embeds or designs?



I suggest we leave HOW each participant interprets the challenge to their own creativity.  We could exchange design ideas or keep it a secret until the "big reveal." (Yeah, I watch WAY too much HGTV.)


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

Ok DWM  what theme do you have in mind?

I didn't know there were RPGers on here! lol


----------



## semplice (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm down.  I just turned a corner in my soap making, so I'd like to get in on this!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Ok DWM  what theme do you have in mind?
> 
> I didn't know there were RPGers on here! lol



pardon my ignorance, but what is "RPG?"


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

RPG is role playing game.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Ok DWM  what theme do you have in mind?
> 
> I didn't know there were RPGers on here! lol



Here's my suggestion:  Valentine's is just too obvious with all the hearts and roses.  Maybe it's my southern roots showing, but I suggest...wait for it....

"Mardi Gras"  Let your creativity lead you where it will.

Deadline: Results photos to be posted by Sunday, Jan 20th (that's three weekends for those counting) along with a description of your project to include: Interpretation, technique, color choices, recipe and fragrance choice (if any).

If it goes well, somebody else can pick the next theme.  Or we could all vote on the "winner" and let them pick the next theme.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

I like it. It's deceptivly diffucult.
If your up for a challenge and want to go non-traditional/abstract
Or easy, if you want to keep it main stream.

I'm off to "research" Mardi Gras


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> I like it. It's deceptivly diffucult.
> If your up for a challenge and want to go non-traditional/abstract
> Or easy, if you want to keep it main stream.
> 
> I'm off to "research" Mardi Gras



That's my thought too.  Newbies like me can keep it simple, and the more experienced among us can "show us how it's done."  The great thing about soap is, if you screw up, hey, it still gets stuff clean.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

I am in for a mardi gras theme. I wish I had 2lilboot's silicone bundt mold. I'd make King Cake soap.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

*Participants thus far...*

DWinMadison
Chicklet
TheFarmerDaughter
Semplice
Maiseycat

Wallflower is a definite maybe.

Did I miss anyone so far?


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

It may be that the pajama bottoms distracted you, but I think Gryffonmoon may me a maybe as well


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

I am in!  I know exactly what I am going to make.....bwahahahahaha...:wink:


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

lol me and my big mouth


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> DWinMadison
> Chicklet
> TheFarmerDaughter
> Semplice
> ...



Adding 
2lilboots 

and gryffonmoon as a maybe


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> lol me and my big mouth


 
If you were nearby I would lend you my bundt pan.  That is not what I had in mind anyways.  I was looking up all sorts of pics about Mardi Gras, and it hit me like a brick......so the wheels are already spinning......this is gonna take a bit of doing!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

I already have the color scheme for the French Quarter in mind, but the fragrance has me stumped.  Does anyone know where I can get an EO of up-chuck?


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

I drove a tourbus down to the French Quarters....those tourists were covered in beads and drunker than skunks when they got back on that bus!  LOL!


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 3, 2013)

Pffffft....Canada is not *that* far away. Just a little north 

It's ok, I have lots of ideas...it's just translating those ideas may take a bit


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> Pffffft....Canada is not *that* far away. Just a little north
> 
> It's ok, I have lots of ideas...it's just translating those ideas may take a bit


 
Sorry that is just a little too far north for me....


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd love to participate as long as the 3-month rule isn't in place for this   I just started here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not aware of any "rules"

I'm going Cajun Mardi Gras. cause drinkin beer and chasin chickens sounds like a good time! lol


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Adding
> 2lilboots
> 
> and gryffonmoon as a maybe



Adding Maitri.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Adding Maitri.


 
Thank you   I have my order in to BB for the idea that I have for this theme!


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 3, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> It may be that the pajama bottoms distracted you, but I think Gryffonmoon may me a maybe as well



I'm in!  So what are we doing? 

Hahaha, just kidding, i get it. I already have an idea!


----------



## semplice (Jan 3, 2013)

I JUST made a purple, gold and blue soap last night.  Would have been perfect since the colors look like Mardi Gras beads.  Now I'll need to come up with something else.


----------



## green soap (Jan 3, 2013)

Is it cheating if I have already made a mardi gras soap and I am almost sold out?

My soap is called 'Carnival in New Orleans'.  I did take a picture of a few bars after I made it.  Carnival starts Jan 6 (this Sunday) and ends at midnight Mardi gras.  This year this is February 13.

If this is only about sharing the picture I can participate, as long as you are OK with the fact that the soap is already cured and almost sold out.

I have family in New Orleans so i always make a Mardi Gras soap for the holidays.  Carnival starts on the 12th day of Christmas (Epiphany) so this is the holiday connection.  The swap participants for the holiday swap got one of my 'Carnival in New orleans' soap.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

green soap said:


> Is it cheating if I have already made a mardi gras soap and I am almost sold out?
> 
> My soap is called 'Carnival in New Orleans'.  I did take a picture of a few bars after I made it.  Carnival starts Jan 6 (this Sunday) and ends at midnight Mardi gras.  This year this is February 13.
> 
> ...



There are no rules here, so it' sup to you.  You can hold the picture and share it on the 20th, post it now to provide some inspiration to the rest of us, or post it now and make a new one for our "show and tell."  And you are right.  My family is from Mobile (ahem...the true home of Mardi Gras) and we were just discussing over Christmas how EARLY Mardi Gras, and thus, Easter is this year.  I'm adding you to the list.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

semplice said:


> I JUST made a purple, gold and blue soap last night.  Would have been perfect since the colors look like Mardi Gras beads.  Now I'll need to come up with something else.



psssttt...USE IT...We'll never know!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

green soap said:


> Is it cheating if I have already made a mardi gras soap and I am almost sold out?
> 
> My soap is called 'Carnival in New Orleans'.  I did take a picture of a few bars after I made it.  Carnival starts Jan 6 (this Sunday) and ends at midnight Mardi gras.  This year this is February 13.
> 
> ...



Is that it on your FB cover?  It certainly could be confetti, and it's beautiful.


----------



## chicklet (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel behind already!!!  Not just cause green soap's is already made - y'all seem to know so much about Mardi Gras!  The only thing I know is that my son got arrested there one year because one of the guys he was with had too much to drink . . . couldn't find a bathroom . . . and there was this alley handy . . . 

Yep, I'm going to have to research as well!

And I say let's all make our soap while we're in our pajamas (that's how I make most of mine now anyway!)!!!


----------



## semplice (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> psssttt...USE IT...We'll never know!




I'm going to make a new one and see how creative I can get.  If it fais, I'll use the other one.


----------



## green soap (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Is that it on your FB cover?  It certainly could be confetti, and it's beautiful.



Thank you.  The one on the cover is similar to the mardi gras soap I made last year.  Different look this year.  

OK, I will join the challenge, thanks for including me.  I will wait to post with everyone else so I do not interfere with anyones creativity.


----------



## danahuff (Jan 3, 2013)

I am intrigued. I have an idea. Can I join in, too?


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm calling dibs on king cake related stuff. :-D

(just kidding someone will undoubtedly do it much better than I)


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm using this as an excuse to buy beer, I mean make beer soap! yup the beers for the soap!


----------



## WallFlower (Jan 3, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> DWinMadison
> Chicklet
> TheFarmerDaughter
> Semplice
> ...



You can count me in for sure


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd like to join too! My colorant order from TKB should be here in time for me to participate!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

Dana and SoapAddict, everyone is welcome. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 5, 2013)

What an awesome idea!! This will be so much fun  you can mark me down, for sure.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 5, 2013)

Kersten said:


> What an awesome idea!! This will be so much fun  you can mark me down, for sure.



Done.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 5, 2013)

*Today is a god day for soap*

Our Mardi Gras "soap-and-tell" is two weeks from tomorrow. I'm making a 1st attempt today. That way if it flops I've got a couple more chances.


----------



## sugarnik (Jan 5, 2013)

Gah! and here I thought we had some fellow gamer girl soapers! The title threw me off lol. I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with. :razz:


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, my first attempt was a flop :shock:! Glad I've got 2 weeks to try again!


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 5, 2013)

sugarnik said:


> Gah! and here I thought we had some fellow gamer girl soapers! The title threw me off lol. I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with. :razz:



Oh, we do. We just aren't the ones who started the thread:twisted:


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 5, 2013)

Attempted two different techniques. Forgot to add fragrance AGAIN!!!  Fortunately, they were both small batches. I got the fragrance in the 2nd half.  Grrrrrr :[


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 6, 2013)

I still haven't ordered my supplies yet! I work best under pressure, any way. :lolno:


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine is currently in the mold. I am actually really looking forward to using this one. I'm all excited to post pics and tell people about it


----------



## squigglz (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooooh, count me in!


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 8, 2013)

I actually think I'm going to have to drop out of the running for now.  Budget issues look like they're going to prevent me from participating this time.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Awwwww, that blows  Hopefully next time you can!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 8, 2013)

In news that I'm sure will come as a surprise to absolutely no one, I'm still waiting for my supplies to arrive from Brambleberry   Don't think they've even shipped out yet...


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 8, 2013)

which companies have the best turn around times?


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 8, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Ooooh, count me in!



Thanks for agreeing to participate.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 8, 2013)

Would it be breaking our own rules to DISCUSS what approaches we are taking *without actually posting pics until the 20th*, of course?


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 8, 2013)

Thus far I have made two attempts.  The first was a funnel pour using those little oval Crystal Lite containers I found.  I'd give it a B-...clearly not my best work.  For the 2nd attempt, I tried using curls cut from my "Gazpacho" soap to create confetti.  It would have been great except I was in a hurry, used a vertical mold, tried to incorporate too much "confetti" and ended up with huge air pockets.  c-  Great idea... bad execution.  c'est la vie


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooooooh, are we discussing our approaches now? Because I kinda want to tell someone besides my husband. I mean, he's polite, and listens, and is very supportive, but he does not "get it".


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 8, 2013)

I figure we can make the rules as we go....but no pictures until the 20th!


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, well, I figured we were gonna end up with a boatload of very colourful soaps, so I went another way. When I think Mardis Gras, I think New Orleans, food, and drink. So I decided to make a red beans and rice soap. I used rice milk for my liquid, I used lard as one of my major oils to represent the ham, and I ground up some red beans as fine as I could get them with a coffee grinder and added at trace as an exfoliant. It's pretty simple, but I am kind of excited how it will feel when used.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW! that's so creative, maiseycat.

it makes my idea seem kinda lame


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 8, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> Ok, well, I figured we were gonna end up with a boatload of very colourful soaps, so I went another way. When I think Mardis Gras, I think New Orleans, food, and drink. So I decided to make a red beans and rice soap. I used rice milk for my liquid, I used lard as one of my major oils to represent the ham, and I ground up some red beans as fine as I could get them with a coffee grinder and added at trace as an exfoliant. It's pretty simple, but I am kind of excited how it will feel when used.



Knowing LA culture pretty well I am VERY impressed with your creative approach. Who would have come up with red beans and rice...for soap!!!!!  Brilliant!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm, the wheels are beginning to turn.  I've been too busy to soap lately - maybe this will get me started up again.  I am nearly cleaned out of soap at the moment.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Knowing LA culture pretty well I am VERY impressed with your creative approach. Who would have come up with red beans and rice...for soap!!!!!  Brilliant!



Thank you  I was thinking at first about using cosmetic rice powder, and then I saw the rice milk by the soy at the grocery store, and had a total "A-HA!" moment, lol.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 9, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> which companies have the best turn around times?


 Candlescience, Peak and The Scent Works are super fast, but both CS and SW are in the Carolinas and I'm in GA, so it might not be as quick to you. WSP is usually at my door in less than a week. Brambleberry takes forever to get to me!!

Count me in! I've been planning a red beans and rice soap as part of my New Orleans line of soaps (I don't sell, but I do like to make a nice presentation for myself and family/friends...kind of nerdy, I know). Mine is a bit different from MC's so I hope she won't mind if I do one as well!
I had planned on waiting until summer to do my creole tomato soap (so I could actually use creole tomatoes), but I may fudge it for this and just use store-bought. I'm also thinking of a "Cafe DuMonde" cafe au lait soap...so many ideas!! This is going to be fun :-D


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 9, 2013)

Of course I won't mind  I get so many of my ideas from this forum, it isn't even funny.


----------



## semplice (Jan 9, 2013)

My thought was to do a "hurricane" soap scented with Peach Daiquiri.  The first problem was getting a peachy color for the bottom.  It was way too dark.  Then, the fragrance oil started to separate, and by the time i got it in the mold it was an oily mess.  I gelled it and let it sit for a couple of days before cutting it.  It looks like tomato paste, but I'm going to use it anyway.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 9, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Candlescience, Peak and The Scent Works are super fast, but both CS and SW are in the Carolinas and I'm in GA, so it might not be as quick to you. WSP is usually at my door in less than a week. Brambleberry takes forever to get to me!!



Sweet! I'm in Tn, so I'll take a look at both those sites.

Semplice, I've been mulling over the 'hurricane' idea also. but finding an FO to match is tricky. At this point I'm considering blending 3  different ones.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 9, 2013)

BB finally shipped my stuff - now to wait another week for it to arrive 

Unfortunately they're the only place where I could find what I was looking for.

My idea is based on the bead strings of Mardi Gras .. I found multicolored jojoba beads at BB and plan to use them in CP soap somehow.  Haven't quite figured it out yet   Maybe some curls on the top to represent streamers.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 9, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Sweet! I'm in Tn, so I'll take a look at both those sites.
> 
> Semplice, I've been mulling over the 'hurricane' idea also. but finding an FO to match is tricky. At this point I'm considering blending 3  different ones.


 
I found a really nice FO at Peak Candle supply called "Storm Watch" .. it's a nice fresh unisex scent.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I am thinking "masks and feathers" for my theme.  I haven't even thought of a fragrance for it yet.  I keep thinking gumbo and I know that won't smell good in a soap....lol!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 9, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I am thinking "masks and feathers" for my theme.  I haven't even thought of a fragrance for it yet.  I keep thinking gumbo and I know that won't smell good in a soap....lol!


 
Mmm fish LOL!!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I am thinking "masks and feathers" for my theme.  I haven't even thought of a fragrance for it yet.  I keep thinking gumbo and I know that won't smell good in a soap....lol!



But is sure sounds good for lunch on a rainy day in Mississippi!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

For the uninitiated in things New Orleans (btw, Mardi Gras origninated in Mobile, AL, my wife's home town, so I need to add that disclaimer to keep peace in the family) here are some common themes:  


Black and Gold and "Fleur de Lis" for the Saints....recommend beer scented soap if you go there.
Dark coffee with chickory and heavy cream at Cafe du Monde.  Also golden brown beignets (basically square French doughnuts) and mocha colored pralines  (pronounced like "_praw-leen_" not "_Pray-leens_" like they call them in Savannah.
Alligators
Cypress swamps...great fragrance idea!
The muddy Mississippi River...(if my swirl flops, I plan to claim this was my intention all along 
Purple and Gold for LSU.  Purple/gold tiger stripes for extra points
Purple/Gold/Green are traditional Mardi Gras colors
Hurricanes are basically rum punch made with passion fruit and OJ and range in color from deep pink to orangy red.  (I recommend drinking these to get into the soap swirling mood AFTER your lye water is done)
good Gumbo is redish brown like shoe leather with green penny-cut okra floating in it.
In some sections of the French Quarter rainbows are very prominent
Believe it or not azaleas often bloom around Mardi Gras time in the spring and can traditionally range from white to all shades of pink and even some purples.
Finally voodoo culture and the occult from the creole cultures of Africa, the carribean islands and slave trade.

Hope that helps get y'all in me mood for soaping in the "Big Easy."


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 9, 2013)

Finding a good passion fruit FO has proved challenging! I'm probably trashin the idea
Initially I wanted to do a Cajun dance/beg for chicken inspired soap. They parade thru the neighbor hood in bright costumes, drinking beer begging for ingredients and chasin chicken to put in their gumbo. So I thought a brightly colored beer soap.... but what FO? :think:


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Finding a good passion fruit FO has proved challenging! I'm probably trashin the idea
> Initially I wanted to do a Cajun dance/beg for chicken inspired soap. They parade thru the neighbor hood in bright costumes, drinking beer begging for ingredients and chasin chicken to put in their gumbo. So I thought a brightly colored beer soap.... but what FO? :think:



Orange/citrus and pineapple are good stand-ins for passion fruit.  In fact, most NOLA bars make the drinks cheap with OJ, pineapple, sweet & sour and grenadine.  Let's face it, with hurricanes it's mostly about quantity, not so much quality.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 9, 2013)

Now I've got Cypress swamp and azaleas bouncing around in my brain! I'm thinkin some woodys floral kinda thing.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

I wanna play, too! I already have a soap made...does that count?


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I wanna play, too! I already have a soap made...does that count?



Sure, just don't post the pictures until the 20th.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Sure, just don't post the pictures until the 20th.


It's a deal! :wink:
My theme is Voodoo...


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I wanna play, too! I already have a soap made...does that count?



Hey Alchemy, I was looking at your home town and thinking if this one goes well maybe our next challenge could be Florida-inspired...anything from "tacky tourist" and flamingos to South Beach art deco.  (Can you tell I'm sick of winter?)


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Hey Alchemy, I was looking at your home town and thinking if this one goes well maybe our next challenge could be Florida-inspired...anything from "tacky tourist" and flamingos to South Beach art deco.  (Can you tell I'm sick of winter?)


Well, I won't DARE complain about the heat (_Ugh! Did I say that out loud?_), but it's in the 80's today...I was hoping I could get some more use out of my "winter clothes" (long sleeves & jeans)...but if it makes any of you "Yankees" feel better, its been really overcast lately...:shifty:


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Well, I won't DARE complain about the heat (_Ugh! Did I say that out loud?_), but it's in the 80's today...I was hoping I could get some more use out of my "winter clothes" (long sleeves & jeans)...but if it makes any of you "Yankees" feel better, its been really overcast lately...:shifty:



I was just griping to my wife that we tolerate 100 degree summers in exchange for mild winters, but we've had several really cold (for us) nights strung together and it's barely even January.  Our winter options are generally clear and cold or overcast and sticky.  Today it's the later.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

*Future Themes*

There are so many fun themes we could choose from for challenges beyond seasons and holidays....I was thinking about "The Eagles" (as in the band...think "Tequila Sunrise," 'Witchy Woman," "Hotel California") or even studies in technique...say all hanger swirls... or color..."all things blue."  It just takes a little time and creative thinking (or a few glasses of wine).


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 9, 2013)

Ooh, I call dibs on "Witchy Woman"! I'd like to do an entire line of Stevie Nicks song-themed soaps...but now I'm just being selfish :shifty:


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 9, 2013)

An ode to a favorite song in soap! sounds pretty cool.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd do it! I'm becoming a swap junkie! This is fun!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 9, 2013)

*Sorry. Got sidetracked*

Lets do Mardi Gras first.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 9, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Well, I won't DARE complain about the heat (_Ugh! Did I say that out loud?_), but it's in the 80's today...I was hoping I could get some more use out of my "winter clothes" (long sleeves & jeans)...but if it makes any of you "Yankees" feel better, its been really overcast lately...:shifty:



I just got home from work...in a blizzard, the vehicle was fishtailing all the way, and I couldn't see very far ahead for the snow.

I think I am gonna go cry now :cry:


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 10, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> I just got home from work...in a blizzard, the vehicle was fishtailing all the way, and I couldn't see very far ahead for the snow.
> 
> I think I am gonna go cry now :cry:



I keep telling my husband I wanna move somewhere that the temps range from 50-80 degrees F year round. Oh, and sunny. And low humidity (naturally curly FRIZZY hair here). And that has 4 actual seasons. And...

He always says "I'll get right on that!"...17 years later, I'm still in Florida. (I'm a native, he's from NY).

Sorry about your blizzard. Make a nice cup of tea and look at some soap porn and you'll feel better. :mrgreen:


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, that will probably make me feel better  I'm kinda hoping that the office calls a snow day tomorrow, although it's pretty rare for that to happen around here


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't beat me with a stick blender, but I would love to see a foot of snow! It's gonna be 70 and raining today.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 10, 2013)

Ugh, it's been in the 60's for the past few days here. I was wandering around the house in shorts on New Year's. But we'll get ice in March, no worries!

I wish our winters would make up its mind.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 10, 2013)

Nah, I have seen enough of the snow in my life.  I enjoy being able to get around on the highways in the wintertime now.  Snow is pretty in pictures but crappy on the roads.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning all.  Hope you are busy creating your Mardi Gras masterpieces for next week.  I unmolded one yesterday that worked beautifully.  Just a teaser...I'm calling it "Chickory and Beignets."  I've got another I am hoping to trying this week using a peacock swirl.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 12, 2013)

Due to an unexpected event (3 of my goats went into labor, ahead of schedule) I will have to drop out. :yawn: Such is life on a farm! The good news is I'll have lots of fresh GM and new babies to play with. Bad news not much time for soaping.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 12, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Due to an unexpected event (3 of my goats went into labor, ahead of schedule) I will have to drop out. :yawn: Such is life on a farm! The good news is I'll have lots of fresh GM and new babies to play with. Bad news not much time for soaping.



Congratulations! How exciting


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see all the pictures from this challenge. I'm so bummed that I'm going to be on vacation and can't participate. Maybe next time! Good luck to you all.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 12, 2013)

As much as I wanted to enter a soap pic in this challenge, I cannot seem to find any free time to soap.  I know I won't have any time this week either.  I look forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 12, 2013)

thefarmerdaughter said:


> Due to an unexpected event (3 of my goats went into labor, ahead of schedule) I will have to drop out. :yawn: Such is life on a farm! The good news is I'll have lots of fresh GM and new babies to play with. Bad news not much time for soaping.



Squee! I love his/her little goat face.

I totally need to make friends with someone who has goats. I have no idea why, but I just love them.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 13, 2013)

*Finished my "fallback" soap this afternoon*

I think it's gonna turn out great, and my first attempt is pretty good too.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 14, 2013)

Just checking in...who's still in?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 14, 2013)

Me! :wave:  I'm still in!


----------



## squigglz (Jan 14, 2013)

I am. The materials I need are arriving in four days, leaving me two days to complete the challenge. Only takes about an hour to make the soap, and eight hours before unmolding, so I should be good to go!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well yesterday I discovered that the format for uploading pictures to the forum changed with the upgrade. So I'm still in provided I can figure out how to post my pix from my android phone again. My desk top computer is so slow & outdated that I get frustrated almost every time I use it.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm still in


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 14, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> Squee! I love his/her little goat face.
> 
> I totally need to make friends with someone who has goats. I have no idea why, but I just love them.


 
My sister has goats!  Unfortunately she lives 1000 miles away from me 

(I'm still in, btw)


----------



## cerelife (Jan 16, 2013)

I have New Orleans-based soaps from prior batches (Zulu Coconut, Nouveau Laveau, City Park, and Gris Gris), and had planned to make a Red Beans and Rice soap and a Cafe au Lait soap for this challenge. BUT I haven't found a scent I'm happy with for the RB&R batch...I don't want to go with the fresh laundry scent (in New Orleans, Monday is traditionally both Red Beans and Rice day AND laundry day) that the soapmaker who inspired me to make this soap uses in her version. Just doesn't work for me...I sooo wish I could find a Tabasco type FO!
Considering that I don't color my soaps (so they are pretty boring in a photo) and that I'll be on my third 12-hour shift at the hospital on the "reveal date", I guess I'm out 
But I DO look forward to seeing everyone else's creations on Monday!!


----------



## cerelife (Jan 16, 2013)

BTW, has anyone used BB's Basmati Rice FO in CP soap? That was one I was considering for the RB&R soap, but the website says it is "delicate" so I was concerned that equaled "non-existant" in CP.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still in!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 16, 2013)

I've made two. Both came out "ok."  Wouldn't you know my favorite, and most successful was a single bar made from the leftovers I threw into an extra dish! Grrrrrr. I find soaping to be like golf. It's that one successful shot that keeps you coming back.


----------



## Genny (Jan 16, 2013)

cerelife said:


> BTW, has anyone used BB's Basmati Rice FO in CP soap? That was one I was considering for the RB&R soap, but the website says it is "delicate" so I was concerned that equaled "non-existant" in CP.



It is almost non-existant.  It is really, really, light.  Also, just in case you didn't know & it mattered, it turns dark brown.


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 16, 2013)

cerelife said:


> I have New Orleans-based soaps from prior batches (Zulu Coconut, Nouveau Laveau, City Park, and Gris Gris), and had planned to make a Red Beans and Rice soap and a Cafe au Lait soap for this challenge. BUT I haven't found a scent I'm happy with for the RB&R batch...I don't want to go with the fresh laundry scent (in New Orleans, Monday is traditionally both Red Beans and Rice day AND laundry day) that the soapmaker who inspired me to make this soap uses in her version. Just doesn't work for me...I sooo wish I could find a Tabasco type FO!
> Considering that I don't color my soaps (so they are pretty boring in a photo) and that I'll be on my third 12-hour shift at the hospital on the "reveal date", I guess I'm out
> But I DO look forward to seeing everyone else's creations on Monday!!



I left the red beans and rice one I made unscented, because I couldn't figure out what went with it.


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 16, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> I left the red beans and rice one I made unscented, because I couldn't figure out what went with it.



I know what fragrance red beans and rice produces in me, but I don't think they bottle it. :eh:


----------



## Clemmey (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to follow... don't have time for the 20th deadline but I want to do the next round!


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 16, 2013)

Clemmey said:


> I want to follow... don't have time for the 20th deadline but I want to do the next round!



Sure thing. Check out the results Sunday night. Based on participation we'll decide how to proceed.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 17, 2013)

Genny said:


> It is almost non-existant. It is really, really, light. Also, just in case you didn't know & it mattered, it turns dark brown.


 Thanks Genny! Glad I didn't order it, and the color WOULD matter to me in this soap...I was planning to add rice powder to about a third of the batch for the bottom layer (which I want to be nearly white) and rose clay and red bean powder to the rest. Having that bottom layer turn brown would ruin the effect I was going for. :Kitten Love:


----------



## cerelife (Jan 17, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> I know what fragrance red beans and rice produces in me, but I don't think they bottle it. :eh:


 Oddly enough, they kind of do! :lolno:
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/366/products_id/4827

They also have a "Baked Ham" FO that would go well with the whole RB&R idea, just not sure if I want to smell that in the shower!? I may have to try it just our of sheer curiousity...anyone ordered from this vendor?


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 17, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Oddly enough, they kind of do! :lolno:
> http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/cPath/366/products_id/4827
> 
> They also have a "Baked Ham" FO that would go well with the whole RB&R idea, just not sure if I want to smell that in the shower!? I may have to try it just our of sheer curiousity...anyone ordered from this vendor?



what...I don't even...:Kitten Love:


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 17, 2013)

maiseycat said:


> what...I don't even...:Kitten Love:



/me randomly waves at Maisey.  PS update your blog! <3


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 17, 2013)

lol, hiya Mel. Work has been a wee bit nuts. It's 1130 at night, I have been home for 30 minutes, and severely unmotivated. I do have a post about some soap I amde last week I need to do, and of course the mardis gras soap. I'll probably do the first one on Saturday.

Unless I end up sleeing all day to catch up


----------



## squigglz (Jan 17, 2013)

Made mine tonight! Are we posting pics in this thread or elsewhere? I can't wait to cut it tomorrow ^^


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 17, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Made mine tonight! Are we posting pics in this thread or elsewhere? I can't wait to cut it tomorrow ^^



Great question. I'll post a NEW thread Sunday around noon cst


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 18, 2013)

*Down to the final 2 days*

OK everybody.  For those participating in the Sunday's "Mardi Gras Soap and Tell," today and tomorrow are the last days to get your stuff in the mold for Sunday's big reveal.  Mine aren't perfect, but I learned SO MUCH through the process, and I can't wait to see everyone's masterpieces.  As a reminder, while everyone appreciates the "perfect bar of soap" that's not what this was about, do if you are a "newbie" like me or just aren't happy with your final product, that's fine.  We still want to see it and know your concept, approach, challenges and anything else you want to share with the group.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry everyone, but I think i have to bow out :-( I started on the inserts early this week but came down with a nasty virus on Thursday and just haven't been up to finishing. I might try to get motivated and soap today if I'm feeling any better, but seeing that I've been up most the might hacking up a lung, it's not likely. I can't wait to see everyone else's creations, though


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Made mine tonight! Are we posting pics in this thread or elsewhere? I can't wait to cut it tomorrow ^^


 
Please post pics in the Photo Gallery, I'm moving Alchemy and Ashes post with photo there.

Title- Mardi Gras Soap Challenge Photos


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 20, 2013)

Am at a farmers market today, but will be cutting and photographing my soap as soon as i get home


----------

